# When to induce? Update Sugar with prolapse*



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

So today was day 150. No signs of labor ligs have slightly softened. Udder about 90%. I'm getting a bit worried about her. She's now having difficulty breathing. Not just heavy but almost like a struggle. Her prolapse is still retracting inside but it takes longer too and comes out further when she laying down. Also she has an extremely hard time getting up on her front feet. Once she does she can walk but she doesn't like to be up long. I've been making her walk for short periods several times a day to try to keep the prolapse from getting worse. So now I wonder when I should consider inducing her. of course I would have to get the meds from my vet. I like things to be natural but in this case I'm a bit torn.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Are you positive on the due date?


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

well I never questioned her due date till just now. Never saw her rebred and she's pretty obvious as is my buck. Still confident she is due.


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Have you checked her for ketosis/pregnancy toxemia? You can get ketone strips at the pharmacy....(If i remember correctly) When one of my does got it, her only symptom was heavy rapid breathing :/
Is her breathing rapid?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes I would definitely go buy some Ketone test strips at the human pharmacy and check her for toxemia/ketosis.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

As long as you are sure on the due date, go ahead and induce her. That's what I'd do.


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

How is she doing today?
Any changes?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice.

If wrong on the due date and the babies are not ready, it will be a disaster.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I hope she will be okay. I agree, if due date is wrong, it could be bad (premature kids), but if not, then it might help her get things moving along. 
Goats love to torment us!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Any update?


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

sandhillfarm said:


> well I never questioned her due date till just now. í*½í¸¬ Never saw her rebred and she's pretty obvious as is my buck. Still confident she is due.


Is she housed with the buck?

I'd test for ketones as well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Sorry for the lack of update it's been crazy around the farm. My cow and two sows due as well. She's hasn't been rapidly breathing just kinda hard. Yesterday she was in better spirits grazing with the Others for the first time in awhile. I think the kids have dropped and making it a lot easier. Prolapse still there but is going in quickly again when she stands. ligs are gone bag is rock hard and has that looks like I'm not pregnant anymore appearance. Didn't eat breakfast and has been head pressing (her signature move). My other doe is beginning as well. At least I truely hope they're not fooling me. I sound like a newbie to all this! Both are in their own kidding pens. And I'll grab some strips at the store in just a few since I need to pick up my kiddos from school. Wish us luck y'all!


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Should I go ahead and give her bcomplex shot? Prolly won't hurt right?


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

nicolemackenzie said:


> Is she housed with the buck?
> 
> I'd test for ketones as well.


No been separated for awhile now.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Bcomplex never hurts!


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Sugar is officially in labor y'all!!!!


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

gave her the B complex she just tested positive for ketosis what other action should I take? Or administer the B again in 12hours? Should I still dewormer? I usually do after kidding.


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Her right now


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Is she having contractions? She may need calcium. Once pushing starts, kids should present within 20 minutes I believe.


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

She just started lightly pushing mainly just a big long goo and bunch of fluid. I'm going to make her a molasses corn syrup mixture I think it's 2 parts corn syrup 1 part molasses?


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

I see feet


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Yay!


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

Yay!!!! I wish you had a live video right now lol I'm so anxious for my goat to birth and I want to watch all the goats birth haha


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

One girl and one boy about 5 minutes ago


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yippee!!!! :leap: Congrats!!


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Girl


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Boy


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

Congratulations!!!!! This is so exciting!!!!


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Congrats . I'd give some cmpk if you have it and warm molasses water


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

❤ They too cute have no idea if there's a third


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

I gave her a molasses mixture I found on Fias Co Farm page.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations! Warm water seems to be appreciated after a birth.


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks everyone. Mom and babies are doing great even with this cold night! Another is in labor now!


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Too cute shhh baby sleeping


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are adorable!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Congrats! Love all the adorable pics especially the last one!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

LOVE the pics and the happy outcome! Congratulations!


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Congrats!! They look just like their mama and they are so cute!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable, a big congrats.


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Oh my goodness!! They are tooooo cute!! Congratulations!! <3 <3 <3


----------

